# Just some comments/suggestions



## Erestor Arcamen (May 4, 2014)

As a semi-long time member, I feel affection for this website. I understand there was a ton of hype when the movies came out and I'll admit, that's what partially brought me to the site originally; along with reading LOTR back in high school and finally getting internet in my house. I look around now, and it's a little bit depressing how slow its become. No one's fault obviously but I wish there was more we could do to make this site more active again. When I joined originally, compared to all the other Tolkien dedicated sites I'd found, this one was my gold standard and it still is to me! When I have some free time, I'll come and scour old threads that are rich with Tolkien knowledge and discussion. There are so many treasures on this site, just hidden away, full of knowledge and discussion and opinion. Every time I dig in I find something different or interesting and I learn more about Tolkien's world and works! I looked at the bottom of the site to see if anyone else was browsing when I was here and I saw the last new member was over six months ago. I know there are tons of people out there that have Tolkien knowledge on the internet, we should be trying to get them here.

So I thought maybe what we as members could do, is try to think up some activities or site events or something maybe that we can use to make the site more active and social. Like I had a few suggestions (posting in Entmoot because that's what the forum description says: Comments, suggestions, and discussions about what members like, dislike, and would like to see at TTF.). So here are my suggestions:

1) A weekly or monthly e-newsletter
For this one, maybe members can write articles or essays on topics that interest them pertaining to Tolkien and other topics and we could send out a monthly newsletter to all members on the site. We could include that month's birthdays, and like a calendar of events corresponding to LOTR (ex. in September we'd include that it's Bilbo and Frodo's birthdays etc).

2) A monthly scheduled chat such as on IRC etc.
Maybe this could even include all watching one of the movies together and discussing it (for example we all start watching FOTR at a certain time so we're all watching together)

3) Not an activity but when I'm out and about on other sites, I try to let others know about this site. For example, I read and comment on Reddit on /r/tolkienfans and a few other LOTR subreddits and I've mentioned the site to a few people. Keep buzzing, let other people know about the treasures TTF has to offer!

I know I didn't have a lot of suggestions but I figure, there are a few people here who are active so maybe you all have some thoughts and or suggestions as well! And if you have friends that are Tolkien fans, let them know about TTF! It's never wrong to resurrect old threads, so if they have an interest in a specific topic or a question, there's probably a thread somewhere about it. Hopefully the site leaders can take these suggestions and we can do something with them. Love you TTF, hope this made sense.


----------



## Starbrow (May 5, 2014)

I'm rereading LOTR for the umpteenth time. As I read it, maybe I'll come up with some good discussion questions that I can post.


----------



## Sulimo (May 10, 2014)

Great post Erestor I couldn't agree more. There is a lot of good knowledge out there, and I am concerned that most of the members have drifted away. I must admit that I go through phases of activity on this site, and I was somewhat shocked that when I returned it was to the chirping of crickets. Even the old trivia games had died. I think a monthly update is a great idea. Perhaps we can start with a couple small postings concerning various aspects of Tolkien's books (Hobbit, LOTR, Sil, HOME), and if we generate some activity perhaps include some particular interesting viewpoints on certain popular threads.

I do think that if we in any capacity do a news letter that we should keep it to the books, and not discuss anything PJ related. Most fans know where they stand, and the release of DOS did nothing to help this site. I think we should keep to more of an academic approach. This is at least just my two cents. I think that you have a good idea though.


----------



## crabby (May 10, 2014)

Sulimo said:


> ...I do think that if we in any capacity do a news letter that we should keep it to the books, and not discuss anything PJ related. Most fans know where they stand, and the release of DOS did nothing to help this site. I think we should keep to more of an academic approach....



perhaps thats the problem - like it or not the films extremely popular, and lots of people either found the books through the films or enjoyed the films having already read the books. pretending the films don't exist, and lets be honest, being _spectacularly_ snobbish and insulting/condescending about the films, does nothing but turn large numbers of people off.

if the forum wants more than three posts a decade, don't alienate vast swathes of people who are interested by saying that their interest isn't real becuse they didn't have an aneurism when Peter Jackson invented an elf. its a film, dry your eyes and get over it.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (May 10, 2014)

I agree with both crabby and Sulimo. I'm more of a book fan than movies any day, but there are a lot of people that have been attracted to this universe via the movies and a lot of them may not have even read the books at all. Maybe to generate interest in the books, there could be discussions of why the films were different from the books, why the films may be good for the books (help to visualize the beauty of ME etc.) and what the films are missing from the books. 

I admit that I also go through phases of inactivity here, mainly from being busy with my off the internet life (not that I have much of a life haha), but when I do come here, I either do a random search or look at threads that are readily visible and I'm always learning more. That's what I love about Tolkien, no matter how many times I read the Silmarillion, parts of HOME and LOTR/The Hobbit, I always learn something new about his world and the characters within. What brought me to this site originally was reading up on Tom Bombadil. He fascinated me for some reason and I did a Google search. The first result I think that I found was here and it was an essay that someone had written about him. After that I found tons and tons of more information and things that really interested me and I've been here 707 posts later! 

This site is a treasure trove of information and there has to be people out there who haven't read the books who really are interested in things not explained by the films. I mean they don't really explain Sauron's origins other than when he first forged the ring, they don't explain very well where Aragorn's people came from or the Hobbits or the elves, and all they need is to do a search here and boom, there's your info.

Maybe even, for the essay part of the update it could be questions from people who haven't read the books but have only seen the movies. For example, maybe someone wants to know what Saruman meant by the rods of the five wizards. Well one of our site experts could write up an essay/article or we could find old threads that have info, edit the posts into an essay (giving full credit to the OP of course) and put that in the newsletter/update. I'm just throwing ideas out there because I don't want TTF to go away until the books go away (never!).


----------



## HLGStrider (May 10, 2014)

I rarely visit any more and I'll admit to that. It's a time issue for me personally. In between my own writing (writing, editing, promoting), my household and family, and homeschooling my daughter, there just isn't a ton of time for anything other than a quick exchange here or there. I'm part of a Tolkien fan group on Facebook and will occasionally participate there, but while I loved this place in the glory days, it took up a lot of my time back then. 

Food for thought: the site isn't very streamlined. When there were so many posts a day all the forums and subforums made sense. They don't any more. They're big empty, echoing caves. If I clicked on this site for the first time, I wouldn't know where to go, and the amount of divisions makes it very easy to miss when someone actually does post.


----------



## Sulimo (May 11, 2014)

I feel that you my earlier statement was misunderstood. My understanding is that we would be sending this news letter out to former forum members in an effort to draw them back to the forum. I was only noting that the DOS did not bring any life into the forum; therefore, I would not expect posting on the movies would particularly interest them. However, I love Erestor's suggestion about trying to find some topics (from the movies) that might interest people new to the series.

HLGStrider, I personally have never had a problem finding anything on here, and I feel that the activity stream setup is fairly useful for showing recent posts. However, I also have no experience with website management, and have no clue of how to enhance it.


----------



## Mike (Jun 7, 2014)

Let's start a podcast!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Jun 8, 2014)

Mike said:


> Let's start a podcast!



That would be awesome! I was thinking about maybe like monthly Skype video chats or something similar too? That would even work if we watch LOTR together, skype and a movie  We could call it the TTF Palantiri lol


----------

